# 3 rosy red minnows (pets) very friendly



## Mother Of Fish

They can be shipped out on Monday!! I've got 3 rosy red minnows from my pet store to save from "dinner". They got bigger then I thought lol! I am also trying to concentrate on my bettas. They would do good with goldfish! The biggest is 4 inches. Free to a good home+ shipping\shipping supplies. They need to find a place ASAP! There names are Gold, Silver, and Coin. 🙂


----------



## FishRMyLife

Mother Of Fish said:


> I've got 3 rosy red minnows from my pet store to save from "dinner". They got bigger then I thought lol! I am also trying to concentrate on my bettas. They would do good with goldfish! The biggest is 4 inches. Free to a good home+ shipping\shipping supplies. They need to find a place ASAP! There names are Gold, Silver, and Coin. 🙂
> View attachment 1029508
> 
> R they freshwater tropical fish or something else?


----------



## Mother Of Fish

They are like the most hardy fish out there. There are supposedly reports of them thriving in temps below freezing and up to 100°. I keep them with my tropical fish at 79°. 🙂 You can ship them without a heat pack then 2. 🤗


----------



## Mother Of Fish

An FYI my BFF is interested in them. Ill let you know today whether she is taking them or not.


----------



## FishRMyLife

Mother Of Fish said:


> They are like the most hardy fish out there. There are supposedly reports of them thriving in temps below freezing and up to 100°. I keep them with my tropical fish at 79°. 🙂 You can ship them without a heat pack then 2. 🤗


I would deffo have 1 but I can’t as I live in the uk.


----------



## FishRMyLife

Mother Of Fish said:


> An FYI my BFF is interested in them. Ill let you know today whether she is taking them or not.


I used to have 3 red minnows in my 15 gal fish tank. But my biggest was only 2.7 inch


----------



## Mother Of Fish

FishRMyLife said:


> I used to have 3 red minnows in my 15 gal fish tank. But my biggest was only 2.7 inch


These guys get a max of 3 inches (supposedly) but can be smaller. They are supper energetic and fun to watch! Sadly they are sold as feeder fish in some places. 😔 I haven't had any problems with them bullying either.


----------



## Mother Of Fish

They have a pink hue to them. I mean, compared to a guppy there not very attractive fish but I don't think they are ugly!


----------



## Mother Of Fish

FishRMyLife said:


> I would deffo have 1 but I can’t as I live in the uk.


Bummer! 😕🙂


----------



## FishRMyLife

Mother Of Fish said:


> Bummer! 😕🙂


Yup


----------

